# My girls!



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

I dont have much images of them yet since my camera broke down and I have to use my sisters one 8) 

Melody 9 months old Silver-black/ european berkshire 

(pregnant  )

Bell 5 almost 6 months old Agouti/varigated 

(picture taken by ex owner, so the picture is old )

Sassy 5 months old Black/varigated mm 


(picture taken by ex-owner, so the picture is old)

Justice 1,5 years old . Cinnamon


(she is a bit fat  )

Panda 3 months old Black masked/baldie rex


(sorry for the website, im too lazy to resize the original picture again)

Papana 3 months ( sibling of Panda) Black vari/berk (Not quite varigated, not quite berkshire)



Piippana 1,5 years himalayan

(little blurry)

I just love all of my ratties <3

Edit: edited typos, and Justice's colour


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

AH! i love himalayans! my first rat was a himalayan...so pretty...
i have a "panda" too! *pokes sig*
and justice is a really neat color...i don't know know what is it though


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

Ohhhh! Awwww *Gives a big snuggle for your panda*
I think Justice is agouti, not 100% sure though


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Could that be cinnamon? I dunno. They sure all look like sweeties, though! I love that little mask.


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

I was thinking cinnamon, but she looks darker than cinnamon, so I thought maybe agouti  I could be wrong though


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

Ok, I just checked some new piccies of agouti and cinnamon , compared them with Justice... Id say Justice is cinnamon


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

I think Cinnamon is adorable! I <3 tubby ratties


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

I love Fatty ratty's myself 
Thanks for the reply Glindella


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

she could be a washed out version of the agouti I know that often certain blendings dilute the standard colors. Trying to recall where exactly I read this about the agouti... I believe it was in something I was reading about pairings of Himalayan & Siamese carrying rats with a agouti carrying albino.

Genetics are fascinating but they can cause migraine symptoms if not explored in moderation.... lol 

hard to say because of the unknown genetics because of not knowing the history, previous generations

regardless of all of that business... SHE IS GORGEOUS!!!

I love Panda too. It took having a conversation with someone in the UK for me to finally identify the term Baldie which best describes one of my rats.










We were using long terms such as mismarked bareback splitcapped lightning bolt blaze with a headspot 

whew!

Baldie is much better but darnit, people think balding... oh, your rat is a double rex & loosing fur. <slaps head>


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

Haha passion! Yeah.. the Baldie sounds rather hmm funny , but she will always be my little baldie furball 
Aww your ratty on the piccie is adorable!
Im not familiar with the genetics I just know the coat colourings and markings (thanks to wonderful websites ) and thats about it. Genetics make my head hurt ^^


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

yup... but call me a masochist when it comes to my fascination with science... I'll read on these subjects until I have tears streaming down my cheeks & my head is throbbing. I'll then take a break so that I can contemplate what I just took in. Each time I go back it hurts less. Why do I do it? Eh, no reason... I just love the study of biology & I also dabble in psychology. (but only about animals) My study of human psychology was rather brief & my synopsis is simple... people are screwed up, you're better off with beasties for friends!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

> A1APassion: My study of human psychology was rather brief & my synopsis is simple... people are screwed up, you're better off with beasties for friends!


Ha, ain't that the truth?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

no question about it

I believe my findings will stand up in court


LOL


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

A1APassion said:


> My study of human psychology was rather brief & my synopsis is simple... people are screwed up, you're better off with beasties for friends!


I completely agree


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

awww, they're so cute~
send cuddles to all of them from me! <3
i'm thinking there will be some pretty cool colors and markings in the litters of the pregnant girls! :wink:


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

awww thanks! they sent cuddles back..everyone else but the grumpy mummy rattie!
Ill try to take piccies of the first litter today !


----------

